# ballooners no longer sell in mpls $150.00



## spoker (Aug 31, 2018)

wan a retro western flyer?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow , stuff doesn't sell in Detroit either, I think I would part it out on flea bay, before I sold it for $150, that leather seat routinely goes for $75 & up, the springier will bring $150, rat rodders love the frame & tank, you got $700 worth of parts there


----------



## spoker (Aug 31, 2018)

yep i see bikes on the cabe for a week or so ad end up being parted out


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 1, 2018)

Supply & demand, when you get two people fighting over something it gets crazy


----------



## spoker (Sep 2, 2018)

i bought the above bike yesterday,he brought it to me,just needs air in the lightening dart tires and some 4000 wool with chrome cleaner on it,has a strumy archer 3 speed,just what you need to ride one of these tanks if your over 25 yrs old,oh ya i was his only call about it,and dont gimme that repo stuff as it was mage with og mcauly tooling!!!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 2, 2018)

spoker said:


> wan a retro western flyer?View attachment 861691




Yeah! The tank, chain guard, headlight and rack look a lot like 1956 Columbia 5-Star/RX-5 to me!

Sorta been looking for that for my '56 I'm giving a relative.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 2, 2018)

spoker said:


> i bought the above bike yesterday,he brought it to me,just needs air in the lightening dart tires and some 4000 wool with chrome cleaner on it,has a strumy archer 3 speed,just what you need to ride one of these tanks if your over 25 yrs old,oh ya i was his only call about it,and dont gimme that repo stuff as it was mage with og mcauly tooling!!!!!



Sturmy archer coaster brake is the cat's a**, likely add by owner,  last of the American made Columbia bikes, built in the basement, dosen't bother me that mine was built in the late 80s or early 90s , 30 year old late model American with good paint & decent chrome doesn't equal repop in my book, mine rides smooth, must be the Shimano hubs, Mr. Columbia had some certs & owners manuals


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 5, 2018)

spoker said:


> wan a retro western flyer?View attachment 861691




Did you buy it to part? If so we need to talk.


----------



## spoker (Sep 5, 2018)

no parts 2 nice to part


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 6, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Supply & demand, when you get two people fighting over something it gets crazy
> 
> View attachment 861947




That's not crazy at all, it's a decent price. It's actually a rare Monark tank, not Schwinn. I paid $600 for an original paint tank just like this, plus another $20 to have custom straps made so I could put it on my Monark 5 bar.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 6, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> That's not crazy at all, it's a decent price. It's actually a rare Monark tank, not Schwinn. I paid $600 for an original paint tank just like this, plus another $20 to have custom straps made so I could put it on my Monark 5 bar.



And if you bought that piece of sheetmetal off an EBAY auction, you have the pleasure of knowing you payed more than anyone else in the world was willing to pay at the time


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 7, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> And if you bought that piece of sheetmetal off an EBAY auction, you have the pleasure of knowing you payed more than anyone else in the world was willing to pay at the time




I bought mine here on the Cabe.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 7, 2018)

I can understand that you want to keep her intact, Spoker, just more less SOP.


----------

